# "Steele Products" SP-SB2621 Blower, 2011? Two Stage needs jack Shaft & other parts



## holmziep (Feb 2, 2018)

*"Steele Products" SP-SB2621 Blower, 2011? Two Stage needs jack Shaft & other parts*

So, Wait 'till ya get a load of this one. (Long Post, I don't know any better, I'm NEW!)

I was given this 26" wide dual stage blower at a garage sale. The engine was only overfilled by 10 oz. It had a "service " tag tied to it. The paint inside the blower is almost new. Hardly used. Branded "All Power America" now JD North America.

This blower was constructed poorly. The walls of the drive box are constructed "too far apart", axles have much lateral slop. The steel walls are not very ridged for all the stress and flexing that goes on. To top it off, there is a 9HP engine which sure comes close to overpowering this clap-trap of a blower. 

The guy who gave it to me said "The chain keeps coming off". Upon disassembly, I could see the damaged Bronze "D" bushings and the marks the axle shafts made as they dislodged, and scraped the inside of the drive box. And NOW YOU know what happened: Pure bedlam. Chains, sprockets, axles, all derailed and dislodged. Speed adjuster rod & Locking Diff slide rod bent and stuck. Some poor dopey schlub (just like me) tried to put it all together again like Humpty Dumpty, Left the washers out for the Friction plate bearing fork assy, And everything probably fell apart again as soon as it was used the next snow storm. Double Bedlam!

I quickly found the manual on Sears Parts Direct. It's the right manual, but the part numbers are only a sequential listing having no other reference. I ended up using the original parts because I couldn't find relevant part numbers. 

So, the second or third Dopey Schlub, (that would be me) Pounded the drive box walls back in, bent the rods back straight, put the washers on the friction plate bearing forks, fabricated shims (.130" x 7/8 od) for the axles, and re-installed the deformed but serviceable Bronze "D" Bushings. 

Then: I tied the bottom of the drive box wall together with some heavy wire, to keep the wall from bulging out under the twisting and flexing of normal operation. The holes were already there as if some person in China figured the whole assy "ain't ridged enough" and planned to include some 3/8" threaded rod and some flat steel gussets (like rectangular washers) to add rigidity, which is what I plan to do. 

Then I noticed that the bottom cover is out of spec because it WRENCHES the WALLS of the drive box APART when installed! Making some more spacers! 

The TEST: SUCCESS!

We had a heavy storm at the jersey shore 4 weeks ago, about 2 feet drifted over the lake and onto our property. The wind was blowing. This baby powered right through it, with just a little complaining from the drive, which I think I then over adjusted. Engine Never Bogged down, NOT ONCE! Did three properties, then...I Finishing up the driveway apron. Oh oh, I was on dry pavement and applied too much power, snapped the Jack Shaft! Out of LUCK#@%&*!!$%@#&. 

I have since identified some similar or identical parts in some Murray machines, around 2011. BUT NOT THE JACK SHAFT. Found the wheel (Bronze oilite) bushing, and the shaft bearings (1/2"). This machine has a lever to unlock the differential for sharp turns. SOOO, therefore the jack shaft sprocket(s) are in a different position from that of the Murray's. I have searched FAR and WIDE but have not found this or one under another name anywhere I looked.

The Machine is standing up, opened for servicing right at the moment and I can take measurements and fiddle with it. I believe the Jack Shaft sprockets are 7 x 32 ? 4:20 chain?

Here a link for the manual: 
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pa...21-steele-products-parts-manual?manualIndex=0

OK, that's it. If anyone has questions, comments or suggestions I humbly ask you to forward them to me. Tks!

holmziep
N2EXG


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a question.......where are the pics ? ( you may need to post 9 more times before you can add pics.....so get to posting already!😀)


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Whoops, what a nightmare. I've seen these type of Chinese snowblowers on Alibaba, cheap, however you must buy 10.

You are very humbling so I am not going to beat you up! Lol! Like **** I'm not!! A line of John Wayne's!

I wonder who makes your engine and how good that is?

My two thoughts are, swap the drivetrain from another blower. I have an almost complete older YardMan for you if you are interested, no engine. Or find a blower without an engine, same one as above. Other thoughts, scrap it, buy something better, keeping the engine and hoping for the best.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

nwcove said:


> I have a question.......where are the pics ? ( you may need to post 9 more times before you can add pics.....so get to posting already!😀)



Nope we changed so you should be able to link photos from post number one.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Swap that engine onto an old Ariens.......or Toro.......or Snapper........


----------



## holmziep (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks guys! Yup, I gotcha photo, I gotcha Diagrams. Though I reduced the photos, I don't know how to post photos and images yet.

I have this blurb:

"Steele Products is manufactured by Jiang Dong of China and this model – Steele Products Model #SP-SB2621 Snowblower is the equivalent NA version of the JDS4020. It has an all steel construction with a two stage system for dispatching snow. It has a 26 inch swath with... ..."

Ahh, I don't believe it is the JDS4020, but may be close, can't believe everything ya read on the internet. Baah.

The Engine is made by a "Loncin Motor Co" in August 2011, verified. It starts on first pull, and runs strong, it's a real bear, seems new. Could use it for a stump grinder or go-cart, but I'm gettin' to old for both. ****, I'm going to be too old for a snowblower before too long.

I haven't fished the other end of the jackshaft out yet, and the short piece is somewhere in the back of my driver seat. (aw, come on, no jokes here fellas) 

Hey JLawrence08648, I did tighten 'r up real nice, my confidence level was high... until the next weakest thing broke. Beside the jack shaft, the Cowling broke around the crank where ya wind the shute back and forth, I was not gentle enough. Now the crank just sits there flappin' in the wind. Still works. If I can get that jackshaft...I 'll be on easy-Street. Cost so far, $ 30.00

"If it ain't broke, don't fix 'er"
"Well, she broke."

holmziep
N2EXG


----------



## holmziep (Feb 2, 2018)

I see the attach panel, here are pics. The manual is .pdf on my origional post, the page is 21 for the diagram of the drive, and the part is # 23 but it shows separate sprockets and shaft which are all one piece. On page 22 is the stupid parts listing shows "sprocket and hub" for part #23. 

Hope pics come through, here they are?


----------



## holmziep (Feb 2, 2018)

I did not see any "Upload Progress" or thumbnails. These are reduce to 1024 x 768. Will try again.

Got it!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

that machine actually doesnt look bad ! ( looks can be deceiving ). and it must work ok when it works.......not a flake of snow to be seen in your yard !!!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks like a fairly decent machine, once it's fixed. Who owns the machine has more to do with how it operates than does the brand.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Now I understand why Sears is in trouble.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Toro uses Loncin engines and from what I've seen they may be one of the better Chinese engines. As for "Long Dong" of China and this model (Steele Products Model #SP-SB2621 Snowblower) the quality and longevity from your experience seems rather specious. Think I'd take Senior Member JLawrence08648 up on his offer and put your engine on his YardMan.


----------



## holmziep (Feb 2, 2018)

nwcove said:


> that machine actually doesnt look bad ! ( looks can be deceiving ). and it must work ok when it works.......not a flake of snow to be seen in your yard !!!


Yah, No snow...but temp is down to 15 again this AM...I throw gravel when there is no snow. Wakes up the neighbors.

The yellow plastic control panel is way to thin, brittle, with spindley little mounting towers for the control brackets to screw to. It rather reminds me of a cheap child's toy. Ordinary working of the controls flexes the **** out of it and flexing from the handlebars too. That's how the shoot crank broke. I can mount the crank to a bigger bracket or some bean cans and remount in place, repair the broken plastic, everything is still attached, more or less.

Do other large blowers like this one have a lot of flexing in the handle bars?

The Handle Bars are two halves, bolted together, flex like ****, overtightening everything just will crush the too-thin tubing used which also flexes too much.. It's almost as if I were to REALLY man-handle this unit, the handlebars would bend or break! I may make half-pipe gussets sometime, to clamshell the bolted junctions together. The self taping 8mm x 1.2 self taping bolts holding the handlebars are insufficient, come loose, and 1 has stripped where they attach to the drive body. I may stiffen everything up by adding some cross-members and an additional attachment points on each side, from the front of the drive box. Out comes the welder and grinder tools. I have handlebars from old mowers.

But: I ain't gonna do a THING to this machine unless I figure out how to get or make a jackshaft for it, so who knows?

Tks all for your moral support. ****, I might consider putting the engine on another unit after all. But I'm not givin' up yet...

holmziep
N2EXG


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

holmziep said:


> Tks all for your moral support. ****, I might consider putting the engine on another unit after all. But I'm not givin' up yet...
> 
> holmziep
> N2EXG


Off topic, but is it still a thing for ham radio operators to send postcards to each other ? my uncle was into it bigtime.......literally had thousands of postcards. i still remeber his call letters from when i was a young kid.
Victor Echo One Quebec November !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

barney said:


> Now I understand why Sears is in trouble.



Sears is just hosting the manual. They aren't responsible for the content of something that was likely written in another language and made on the other side of the planet. Sears site is great for looking up almost anything and it's saved me from throwing out something repairable needing a simple part. I've had great luck when trying to find parts on broken water softeners, microwaves, lawn and garden stuff, ... and not just Sears or Craftsman stuff. Their library of manuals and schematics is huge and for me it'll be the biggest loss if Sears folds. It's like this snow blower. Sears doesn't sell it but they have the manual in their system. This manual might not be exact but it's likely something that changed in the manufacturing process and it didn't get changed in the manual.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

all I can say is if you get any 1960's to 1980's Ariens...swap that motor on it......you will never have another issue


----------



## jhmrvd1972 (Jan 3, 2022)

holmziep said:


> I did not see any "Upload Progress" or thumbnails. These are reduce to 1024 x 768. Will try again.
> 
> Got it!


Hi, I have the same exact machine. 
Someone gave it to me because they couldn't get a carburetor replacement for it.
It also looks new like your pictures.
I have tried searching online but can't find a part number for the carburetor.
Unfortunately the snowblower is missing the complete carburator, so I have nothing to compare with. The manual doesn't mention anything about the carburetor.
Would you happen to have a part number or a closeup picture of the carburator.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I would hate to have to trash it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This post is four years old, may not get a response .......


----------

